# Coke or Pepsi?



## harg (Aug 21, 2010)

Coke?Pepsi?Other?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 21, 2010)

To be honest, I can't really tell the difference between Coke and Pepsi. They taste the same to me.
Anyways, my favourite soft drink is Canada Dry.


Spoiler: Canada Dry


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 21, 2010)

I like both. Although, I somewhat prefer Coke.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 21, 2010)

If I had a can of each sitting in front of me, I would pick Pepsi. Otherwise, it doesn't really matter. I find Pepsi to be slightly sweeter than Coke.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 21, 2010)

Coke tastes better to me.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 21, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> To be honest, I can't really tell the difference between Coke and Pepsi. They taste the same to me.


Same here.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nah.Beer for the way......


----------



## VashTS (Aug 21, 2010)

coke obviously.  but i agree with beer too


----------



## murkurie (Aug 21, 2010)

Pepsi over coke, when I get the choice.


----------



## Elritha (Aug 21, 2010)

I wouldn't mind either if I only had those two options. Kinda gone off soft drinks these days anyway.


----------



## Skyline969 (Aug 21, 2010)

Coke. Pepsi tastes kinda flat compared to Coke, and I like that extra bite.


----------



## monkat (Aug 21, 2010)

Coke - Pepi's too sweet.


----------



## smash_brew (Aug 21, 2010)

I've always preferred pepsi over coke. Especially wild cherry pepsi over cherry coke.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

Dr. Pepper beats every thing  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Fudge (Aug 22, 2010)

Pepsi.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 22, 2010)

Coke. Nothing beats the classic.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 22, 2010)

Coke over Pepsi any day


----------



## Overman1977 (Aug 22, 2010)

Pepsi!

Coke makes my teeth all sticky.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2010)

I like myself some Coke. As mthr and Hadrian put it a few years back, Pepsi tastes like diarrhea (without putting peanuts in it that is).


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 22, 2010)

To me Pepsi taste like a sweeter (too sweet) version of Coke... And tastes flat, to me. So, Coke for me.


----------



## JonthanD (Aug 22, 2010)

If its good enough for Santa, its good enough for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Coke ftw! lol


----------



## BoxShot (Aug 22, 2010)

They don't taste way too different to me to care.

Neither. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually prefer a can of Arizona tea instead.


----------



## pitman (Aug 22, 2010)

My cola ranking:
1. Coke
2. Pepsi MAX
3. Coke Zero
4. RC
5. Pepsi


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 22, 2010)

Pepsi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but if we get to choose any soft drinks, i would pick 7-up or sprite


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I would go with coke. Its sweeter than pepsi, but u crash harder drinking coke than pepsi.

I drank a 20oz six pack in 6 days and you know how like you are what you eat or drink? Well lets just say after I drank the last one, I was shaken up and then opened...


----------



## I am r4ymond (Aug 22, 2010)

Pepsi. 

Coke makes my teeth feel like a grandparent's teeth.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Aug 22, 2010)

Has anybody seen the movie Food Inc? Only 5 food companies control the food in the USA. Get informed.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> They don't taste way too different to me to care.
> 
> Neither.
> 
> ...


Arizona Tea rocks my favorite flavor is Watermelon.


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 22, 2010)

Coke FTW. Bonus if there's grenadine involved


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 22, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> They don't taste way too different to me to care.
> 
> Neither.
> 
> ...


Arizona tea


----------



## Dialexio (Aug 22, 2010)

Coke is better-er. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember when I couldn't tell the difference myself... A stay at Walt Disney World totally changed that.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 22, 2010)

Neither.

Mountain dew ftw.


----------



## overlord00 (Aug 22, 2010)

they both have distinctive flavours, i prefer coke.


----------



## Necoconeco (Aug 22, 2010)

I would assume those that say there is no difference between the taste of Coke and taste of Pepsi are smokers.

There is a definitive taste difference between the two. They are of very distinctive tastes, or your taste buds are retarded, in which case I weep for thee for thou is surely missing out on the subtle tastes in life.

As a youth my preferred Cola was Coke, but in recent 2 or 3 years has shifted to Pepsi. They've made subtle changes to Pepsi the past decade but its been for the better. But my definitive fave is and always will be Dr. Pepper.

I'm actually surprised DP isn't on the list as in the world of soft drinks, it is a 3-giant standoff between Coke, Pepsi, and Dr. Pepper.


----------



## mechadylan (Aug 22, 2010)

Pepsi tastes better out of a can, Coke on the other hand is a better fountain drink ... imao.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Aug 22, 2010)

Coke tastes sweeter than Pepsi to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe it's just me but I prefer both lol.


----------



## L_o_N_e_R (Aug 22, 2010)

vanilla coke ftw


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 22, 2010)

I usually ask for a Coke because it has less syllables. Flavor-wise, I can barely tell the difference. Pepsi is slightly sweeter, I think. Have you guys ever bought a Coca Cola that comes in a glass bottle? It tastes much better than the canned version.


----------



## Demonbart (Aug 22, 2010)

Coke all the way.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 22, 2010)

I wanna Coke! Very delicious!


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 22, 2010)

For some reason when it comes to 'cola' I can't drink the sugar versions, but can sup the diet versions no problems...... here in the UK we have diet versions of both, plus 'full taste' diet versions, known as Coke Zero and Pepsi Max.
Pepsi ALL the way for me anyway.....

Pepsi Max>Pepsi Diet>Diet Coke>Coke Zero

...with Zero tasting like that 12p for 2 litres Rola Cola crap tbh..... ugh! (Diet Coke being nowt but bubbles - tasteless!)


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 22, 2010)

Don't really care, they taste pretty much the same and I think peoples preferences are more down to marketing and brand loyalty than flavour - the same way people will walk an extra two blocks if a shop doesn't have 'their brand' of cigarettes when they can't pick out which their brand is in taste tests. It's more about aspiring to be the kind of person who drinks coke or the kind of person that drinks Pepsi.


----------



## Satangel (Aug 22, 2010)

Coke, Pepsi just tastes different and is like a bit too sweet IMHO.


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't buy either, but the old man gets the cheap Tesco variant. I personally can't tell the difference, and this way it costs about 20p for a bottle instead of £2.


----------



## DCG (Aug 22, 2010)

coke, best drug in the world.

Oke, now for real, coke.  I just like the taste better than that of pepsi


----------



## berlinka (Aug 22, 2010)

I think they're both fine. I really think people fool themselves. A couple of weeks ago I ordered a coke and thought it was Coca Cola. It turned out to be Pepsi. I know people will all claim they can taste the difference blindfolded, but I believe only a very small percentage actually can taste the difference. 

There have been many tests with food products to show how people can be tricked and in most of the cases people believe they eat/drink what they're being told.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 22, 2010)

They both taste pretty much the same, but I'm leaning towards coke because of the gassier feel


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 22, 2010)

coke, less sugar than pepsi (i think)


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 22, 2010)

Coke, but i don't mind if a pepsi is served instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Most important to me, when it's fresh and cool, it's ok! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And, i do like most products made by "The Coca Cola Company"
- Fanta
- Sprite
- Regular Coke
- Burn
- Aquarius
- Minute Maid
- Etc...

(And to think of all those other drinks the make, not available in our country cause of food and health laws)

Ow, and i also like "Dr. Pepper" i even find it better then Pepsi


----------



## xalphax (Aug 22, 2010)

Dr. Pepper!


----------



## Issac (Aug 22, 2010)

I voted for pepsi. I love coke, but I'm so used to it and pepsi has a distinctive flavor so I enjoy that many times as well as a change. 

All time favourite is Vanilla coke tho... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Expensive as hell in sweden since we got to import it...


----------



## CamulaHikari (Aug 22, 2010)

I have to say both, my mom likes coke, so we usually have that at home. But when I go out with friends we usually take Pepsi.
I like both so it doesn't matter that much to me.


----------



## ThatOtherPerson (Aug 22, 2010)

Water.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 22, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> Dr. Pepper!








  Enough said


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 22, 2010)

I just completely forgot about Dr. Pepper.

I take my vote back.


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 22, 2010)

My soda of choice would have to go:

1) Cream Soda
2) Root Beer
3) Dr. Pepper
4) Sprite/7-Up
5) Coke

If Snapple of any flavor was available, I'd put it after Root Beer.


----------



## Megane (Aug 22, 2010)

1) Mountain Dew 
2) Coke
3) Dr Pepper
4) Fanta
5) Pepsi


----------



## tolana (Aug 22, 2010)

1) Coke
2) Pepsi
3) Sprite


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 22, 2010)

Pepsi tastes like supermarket imitation Coke.


----------



## granville (Aug 22, 2010)

Neither. I don't drink much soda, but if i have to, it'll be either Sierra Mist or Sprite. Rarely root beer, which would be Barqs.


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 22, 2010)

COKE!

But they taste the same to me


----------



## Wabsta (Aug 22, 2010)

Pepsi is just a cheap version of coke.


----------



## frogmyster3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Pepsi. But that's only because for the past two years they sell that at college rather than Coke. It was always Coke before then.


----------



## Juanmatron (Aug 22, 2010)

It´s obvious.


----------



## BasedKiliK (Aug 22, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> It´s obvious.


YEAH MAN! COKE FTW!!!  W00T!


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 22, 2010)

That pepsi is nasty


----------



## DarkShinigami (Aug 22, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> It´s obvious.


see even pepsi employees think coke beats pepsi

coke all the way


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 22, 2010)

L_o_N_e_R said:
			
		

> vanilla coke ftw



this.


but really, pepsi tastes too much sweeter than me. plus, pepsi gives me gas but coke does not.
people who say that there is no difference must not know everyone have different taste buds and are different all around. qualia, yay!

if i had to choose a list of sodas, in order it would be:
1) root beer
2) cream soda and vanilla coke are tied for second
3) regular coke


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 22, 2010)

Coke is much more refreshing.
I believe it's sweeter as well.
Pepsi goes good with a hot dog much better than Coke does though.
Regardless, Pibb is the best.


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 22, 2010)

For Coke vs Pepsi, Coke.

But I would choose almost anything over Coke in the first place.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 23, 2010)

Pepsi is bad, literally.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2010)

Other: I really like both at some points, but I a Sprite lover and will choose Sprite any time over Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 23, 2010)

I'll drink either, but Coke's nicer because it's not as sweet.


----------



## iantheprogrammer (Aug 23, 2010)

Why not generic? Generic is (sometimes) cheaper than name brands, and sometimes it can even taste similar like Walmart's soda. After all, you're just drinking it.


----------



## DarkLG (Aug 23, 2010)

Pepsi has more sugar so if you have a sweet tooth you'll pick pepsi. To me coke has a better taste.Pepsi makes me spew  bubbles/barf everytime i drink some lol


----------



## superrob (Aug 23, 2010)

Pepsi.

Coca Cola makes me thirsty... its like they add as much salt as posiple.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 23, 2010)

Different situations call for different measures. Me I like them both, and sometimes together. Along with some root beer.

Remember kids getting your coke into a pepsi creates a kid to suicide over.


----------



## Eighteen (Aug 23, 2010)

Well.. None, because I hate them all, never drink any cola or pepsi or dr pepper or whatever


----------



## harg (Aug 31, 2011)

ok so i i just tried coke and pepsi at the same time, and pepsi seems to have waay more carbonation then coke,but other than that... Nothing different


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 31, 2011)

Coke of Pepsi any day.  But if I could chose another it would be Dr. Pepper - I love that stuff.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 31, 2011)

coooooke


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 31, 2011)

A nice cold coke anyday!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Aug 31, 2011)

both
well i only drink pepsi at places like kfc 
and at home i just drink coca cola :/


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 31, 2011)

Coke if it is with ice cubes.
Pepsi if it is still unopened and cold.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 31, 2011)

Dr Pepper, obviously.

However, if ONLY Coke and Pepsi can make an appearance, it'll usually be a Coke for me. THE EXCEPTION IS if the Pepsi is a Throwback; it that case I will ALWAYS get it. Shit's great.

If you're not talking about just cola, as far as my all time favorite sodas:

Tropi-cola
Canada Dry
Dr Pepper
Throwback Mountain Dew
Throwback Pepsi
Pepsi Blue (BRINK IT BACK DAMN IT)
Mountain Dew: jizz White Out


----------



## dickfour (Aug 31, 2011)

Moxie!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 31, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Dr Pepper, obviously.



+1

Cola is like the water of soda. It's just kinda there and you can drink it, but why drink it over something more flavorful?

I'm not a fan of either but if I had to choose one, I'd choose Pepsi. Although there are much better variants of both (Cherry Pepsi, Vanilla Coke, etc).


----------



## Joktan (Aug 31, 2011)

Mnt dew!!


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Man, I really miss Dr Pepper. They don't sell it here.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 31, 2011)

I drink coke when i need to be happy or when im going to a party (since coke is cocain, right?)
I drink pepsi when i dont want to sleep or again, on a party (since pepsi has caffeine, right?)


----------



## T-hug (Aug 31, 2011)

I prefer Pepsi and the old style white can.


----------



## Schlupi (Aug 31, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Man, I really miss Dr Pepper. They don't sell it here.









 WHAT KIND OF CRUEL TORTURE IS THAT!?!?!?


I could never live there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I commend you good sir, for your tolerance to lack of Dr Pepper. On a side note;

I honestly would rather drink tea or juice over pop most of the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@Thug4l1f3:


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 31, 2011)

I loved both but now none.. They are bad for you. 

These sodas have a good amount of sugar in them:

Coke (40.5 grams of sugar in 12oz can)
Pepsi-Cola (40 grams of sugar in 12oz can)

The sugar in soda helps to whither crucial bacteria in our 
intestines, reducing vitamin B which inhibits thinking, 
making children sleepy; for every can of Coke you drink, 
it takes 32 glasses of water to neutralize the 
phosphoric acid in your body.


Diabetes
Increased risk of developing metabolic syndrome in middle aged adults
Gaining more weight not less weight.
Copper deficiency leads to defects in the connective tissues and arteries, and bone fragility.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't really like either of them, but I prefer Coke products over Pepsi products.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 31, 2011)

Faygo.  Why pay $1.50 for a soda when you can get the same thing for $0.89?


----------



## harg (Aug 31, 2011)

Faygo? You can buy 2 liter bottle of coke for 99c at CVS Pharmacy.


----------



## Valwin (Aug 31, 2011)

Pepsi is for chumps  COke all the way


----------



## Arwen20 (Aug 31, 2011)

I prefer Coke, but I will drink either one.


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 31, 2011)

Picking between the two Coke of course,but I don't mind a pepsi now and then...


----------



## sergster1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Between coke and pepsi? Definitely coke. Pepsi tastes like watered down coke. Now if yo want a GOOD soda defo dr pepper.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 31, 2011)

I like coke better than pepsi, but if it's Pepsi Blue, then that's a different story.

Also, Im addicted to root beer.


----------



## T-hug (Aug 31, 2011)

I used to love root beer from McDonalds but they stopped selling it here about 15 years ago.
I asked the staff why they stopped selling it and they said because I'm probably the only person that drinks it


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 31, 2011)

I usually prefer coke. Pepsi is a little sweeter than coke.
But, if there is no Coke available I just go for Pepsi.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> I used to love root beer from McDonalds but they stopped selling it here about 15 years ago.
> I asked the staff why they stopped selling it and they said because I'm probably the only person that drinks it



Those McDicks! I love root beer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd drink it everyday if I could.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> I used to love root beer from McDonalds but they stopped selling it here about 15 years ago.
> I asked the staff why they stopped selling it and they said because I'm probably the only person that drinks it


15 years ago? Erhm I was 5, so I guess no idea what the fuck you are talking about lol.
Was it like ginger beer?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 31, 2011)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> I used to love root beer from McDonalds but they stopped selling it here about 15 years ago.
> I asked the staff why they stopped selling it and they said because I'm probably the only person that drinks it


Why would they do that?!?


----------



## harg (Aug 31, 2011)

dude just go to a supermarket and buy a bottle of root beer. In a plastic bottle.


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 31, 2011)

I prefer RC Cola but I rarely drink soda. If I have to choose b/n Coke and Pepsi, I'll take Coke.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 31, 2011)

Thug4L1f3 said:
			
		

> I used to love root beer from McDonalds but they stopped selling it here about 15 years ago.
> I asked the staff why they stopped selling it and they said because I'm probably the only person that drinks it


^One of the things I don't like about travelling. Barely anybody has rootbeer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Where I live, practically everywhere has rootbeer. You'd be hardpressed to find a restaurant here (fastfood or otherwise) that _doesn't_ have rootbeer on their menu.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 31, 2011)

Hum i hardly see Pespi get any attention here in France lol.. Coke, coke, COKE!!


----------



## Gahars (Aug 31, 2011)

I hate soda, so neither.

If I have to pick a drink... lemonade.


----------



## Kiekoes (Aug 31, 2011)

Obviously Coke. Preferably out of a can.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 31, 2011)

Pepsi is my favorite, but once you get to the last of it it tastes bad (not in the bottle, but in the cup).  I love Coke, used to be my favorite before Pepsi.


----------



## kyrodon (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll be totally hipster and say Dr.Pepper.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 1, 2011)

kyrodon said:
			
		

> I'll be totally hipster and say Dr.Pepper.



Hipsters drink Dr. Pepper? I thought they were too busy drinking they're tea or whatever hipsters stereotypically drink.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 1, 2011)

Coke.

I always found Pepsi to be too sweet, while Coke is just so balanced.


----------



## Ace (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a thing for Coca Cola up until a month ago, where it just stopped tasting good. I would suppose it runs in my family to just not drink it. My brother hasn't drunk it for 1½ years, because he's boycotting The Coca Cola Company, and my parents prefer wine or water. My sister is a Coca Cola addict, tho :S


----------



## jceggbert5 (Sep 1, 2011)

I generally prefer Coke over Pepsi, but I do like Mountain Dew (Coke doesn't have anything like it, IIRC) and Dr. Pepper more than Mr. Pibb.


----------



## kyrodon (Sep 1, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> kyrodon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fool! That's the English!
Which I so happen to be, so I'm a hipster Englishman.


----------



## Javacat (Sep 2, 2011)

Pepsi Max! Because it has Max in the name and sounds cooooooooooooooooooooooooool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And I'm not really sure I can tell the different between coke and pepsi, or rather, I don't know what it is as of now. I go months between having one or the other and never really done a flavour comparison. Maybe I should do one day...


----------



## Attila13 (Sep 2, 2011)

Both!


----------



## Hydreigon (Sep 2, 2011)

I really don't have a preference..so both.


----------



## Waflix (Sep 2, 2011)

I can't tell the difference either. If I had to buy it myself I would buy the cheapest. If someone else bought it I wild pick the one that is easiest to reach.


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Crystal Pepsi!!!!* Oh how I long to have that back again!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But in all seriousness, I prefer Sprite.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Sep 3, 2011)

Gotta say, I think Pepsi is a bit sweeter than coke. I could be totally wrong of course.


----------



## SickPuppy (Sep 3, 2011)

I like coke better, it gives me better burps.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Sep 3, 2011)

Coke,coz we can easily find it in our canteen


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 3, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> I can't tell the difference either. If I had to buy it myself I would buy the cheapest. If someone else bought it I wild pick the one that is easiest to reach.


Well do an experiment then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Pepsi's taste is clearly sweeter than Coke's.


----------



## Shockwind (Sep 3, 2011)

I like Coke than Pepsi cuz it's my favorite!


----------



## Zorua (Sep 3, 2011)

Pespi's too sweet IMHO.
Coke is wayyy better.


----------



## zygie (Sep 3, 2011)

Coca Cola all the way. And this isn't because my aunt works with Coke and I got free Coke all my life. LOL. As said in the thread, Pepsi's generally sweeter and I like the Coke taste better. To each his own though.


----------



## person66 (Sep 3, 2011)

I prefer coke to pepsi, but I would choose barq's root beer over either of them.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Sep 3, 2011)

PEPSI ALL DA WAY >_>


----------



## ars25 (Sep 3, 2011)

i dont really care but here is my fav. soft drinks list
1 arizona
2 the Mexican version of coke
3 sprite
4 7-up
5 squirt


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 4, 2011)

Coke Zero. Tastes way better than any other softdrink imo.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 4, 2011)

I already posted, I know, but this question has just come up.

What would be the general response to someone who said New Coke?


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 4, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> I already posted, I know, but this question has just come up.
> 
> What would be the general response to someone who said New Coke?



I'd ask what it tasted like. I've heard it was horrible form multiple sources, but never has anyone described what it actually tastes like other than "crap".


----------



## klim28 (Sep 4, 2011)

Coke is more popular here.

But for me.... I


----------



## Akeno Hayashi (Sep 4, 2011)

Coke in the small bottle and pepsi from a fountain lol I'm very picky


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 4, 2011)

klim28 said:
			
		

> Coke is more popular here.
> 
> But for me.... I


----------



## Gahars (Sep 4, 2011)

Xuphor said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm. Considering that it has been produced for about 25 years, you may never get a specific answer on the subject.

Oh, the mystery of New Coke...


----------



## Xuphor (Sep 4, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Hm. Considering that it has been produced for about 25 years, you may never get a specific answer on the subject.
> 
> Oh, the mystery of New Coke...



Uh.... did you mean:

"Considering that it has *NOT* been produced for about 25 years, you may never get a specific answer on the subject."?

If so: I'll have to ask some older GBATemp members then.
If not: That makes no sense.


----------



## someonewhodied (Sep 4, 2011)

Coke.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 4, 2011)

Coke all the way.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 4, 2011)

I prefer Pepsi. Coke just tastes flat and bland, no matter how fresh the bottle.

Regardless, I don't drink either these days. My caffeine intake has dropped to just about zero, and diet sodas all taste like shit and are terrible for you. I'll happily avoid them.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Sep 4, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am old enough to remember. It was something like a cross between RC and Pepsi... wasn't terrible, just very meh. Kinda like Pepsi Crystal.


----------



## Yeloazndevil (Sep 4, 2011)

always been a pepsi person.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 4, 2011)

RC is king but... COKE COKE COKE ALL DAY ERRDAY


----------



## DjFIL (Sep 4, 2011)

Dr. Pepper.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Sep 4, 2011)

I prefer Coke at any time except now...I would love a pepsi


----------

